# Galacticsnowsports.com



## WhiteRamVT (Dec 23, 2009)

has anyone ever delt with this site? appears legit, but still seems a little shady

great deals on used gear!

http://galacticsnowsports.com


----------



## jjordan (Dec 24, 2009)

They are legit, I have placed a lot of orders for me and my friends.
Also re-sold some stuff locally. Be aware though that you are buying used stuff and be prepared to get skis that are used except if stated differently.
Also their shipping and handling is a little expensive, and when I called for explanation they told me that paying for shipping and handling actually pays for these expenses. That's the reason their stuff is so cheep. If it would've been "free shipping" they had to include it in the item's price and then I should pay higher price for each product. On every order everyone gets $5 off each additional item's shipping rate though.
Anyway - bottom line is http://galacticsnowsports.com is legit site and I have no worries shopping there. I guess that was your question.. 
Merry Christmas


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 24, 2009)

Uh....:blink:

PAGING BILLSKI!!!!


----------



## WhiteRamVT (Dec 24, 2009)

perfect, thanks jjordan!

merry christmas!


----------



## tcharron (Dec 31, 2009)

WhiteRamVT said:


> has anyone ever delt with this site? appears legit, but still seems a little shady
> 
> great deals on used gear!
> 
> http://galacticsnowsports.com



Have gotten two pairs for the kids thru them.  Been outstanding each time.  Personally, I always grab their ebay auctions.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have done 2 deals there with no worries.


----------



## jjordan (Jan 12, 2010)

WhiteRam,
thank you for reminding me about GalacticSnowSports.
I needed some gear for myself and my kids and placed another order.
Just received the skis and wanted to share what a cool deal I got.

Have you heard about Point 6 socks? I didn't know that brand until last year. 
I got a pair back then from another seller and really liked them.
Galactic sells them on retail price (about $20) but if you use their
"package deals" (as I did) it will cut $10 off. That way you get these really 
nice ski/snowboard socks for just $10. And these socks totally worth it.
Also got liner socks (Ultra light) which are just $5 in a package.

Anyway, just thought you guys might want to get good socks on deal 
Here are links to both models: Point 6 Ultra Light liner socks and Point 6 ski/snowboard Medium Socks 

I think their packages save a lot of money in general - when you get board, boots, goggles and socks you already save $40! Especially with the cheap items they sell...

Whoa, that became quite of a post. I should consider becoming an affiliate with them..  Sorry, just got excited again.   

Take care guys,
Jordan


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2010)

:smash:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 17, 2010)

wtf :blink:


----------

